# How to change the BorderColor in VB



## sms_solver (Aug 9, 2004)

I am using VB6 for a while for creating several application.

Now I have a problem, i want to change the border color of textbox or listbox to make it more like in winxp, but vb6 does not allow it do change it through properties box.


is there any way or Windows-API way to fulfil my task.
If someone has any idea please tell me.

I have not upgraded to VB.net and i do not know if it has that feature

Thanks


----------



## rakee (Aug 9, 2004)

Use a skin applying tool..i hope you can find the codes and sample applications in one of the recent cds from developerIQ


----------

